# 30g crypt cube



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

With the "keeping it simple" theme, I decided to go with a non-co2 crypt only tank with only 1x36AH.. This should develop slowly over time so that I can enjoy it. I actuallys caped this one instead of turning it into a biotope (as I am doing with my other tanks). There are only 3 plants in there: Retrospiralis, Wendtii x hybrid, and willisii. I'll need to add some more willisii when I get a chance, but for now it will ahve to do.

I'll update this thread over time.
11/21/05









12/15/05
Well, about 1 month later. As yuo can see, not much has changed at first glance. THis is after all, running with no CO2 and almost no fert additions. All the melting/adjusting is completed. All of the crypts are sending out new shoots (will be a bit before I get them to send out runners). The x hybrid is growing the fastest by far. I still plan on getting more willisii sometime soon (just need to source it).


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I like it! Good choice of fish too, they fit it very well. How's the overall coverage of light?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Nice tank and plants, the hardscape is superb.


----------



## Rek (Jul 19, 2005)

wonderfull


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

updated with a new pic/comments.


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

Ah, very nice, a tank after my own heart. You need some more willisii?


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

LOL. I knew you of all people would like a crypt only tank  I can always use more willisii as you can see it is rather sparce right now  that is...if you have excess.


----------



## Rek (Jul 19, 2005)

very nice


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Oh, time to resurrect this thread!
One year later, oh my!!

Tank is still going although thigns have changed. I lost most of the tetras a while ago ( I forgot to add dechlor after a WC ) and the retrospiralis went through a little melt. I hacked back the wendtiix hybrid once already too.

I decided to do CO2 afterall and upped the light very recently.

I ended up getting some moss in this tank some how and just let it do its thing uninterupted. It is now starting to cover the glass in the back right corner as well as the intake 

THis tank isn't much of a scape, but I like it 

about 1yr after planting









Wendtii x hybrid is such a gorgeous plant!


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Thanks for the update! Great growth!


----------



## nap83 (Feb 7, 2006)

a very nice "patient" tank, very creative. i like it a lot.


----------



## Blue_Dolphinvn (Nov 12, 2006)

I love your cryps world very much, to have all cryps looking good like that, you must be very patient as nap83 says... you can add some low light plants as anubias, fern, java moss....


----------



## sarahbobarah (Sep 5, 2005)

Are you going to stay all crypts, or adding some more lowlighters like Blue Dolphin suggests? Did you manage to snag some rarer crypts from the auction? 

Once I can identify mine, I can send some over if you'd like.


----------



## JJman (Jul 13, 2006)

A really nice crypt setup. I think it would be awesome of there are some C. balanse at the back corner where the retro. is. The more vibrant green and wider leaf structure would nicely compliment this scape IMO. Good luck!

PS. I'm glad you hid the inflow beind the piece of moss-wood. It think it was a bit distracting in the earlier pictures.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

JJman, that's not wood! The moss is attached to the filter intake!


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Beautiful Tony...I think I'm going to have to do a tank like this.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Appreciate the offer Sarah  Not sure if I'll just let this tank do its own thing or not. I am highly confident that I'll be moving in a few months so I'll need to be taking down tanks instead of redoing...especially on a slow tank like this LOL.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

San Diego is nice...


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Beautiful crypts . . . I'm not in a situation where I could have a tank up so long but this makes me wish I was.


----------



## Tankman (Feb 19, 2006)

Dang man! Nice! Admire your patience! The foreground's really filled out well. Congrats!

~From a fellow crypt lover too.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Gomer, what is your secret on getting Crypts to grow so thick and IMO fast.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

1yr fast? LOL

no trick but patience. No fancy ferts or substrate (eco complete)


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

For a Crypt that is fast for me. I just cannot get my crypts to thicken up like that... Very nice tank by the way


----------

